# VFAA indoor results What are they?



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

Not a clue other than X Hunter smoked a 600 with 120Xs


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

As far as I know, Ogden, Augusta and Bear Creek have reported. I think they are waiting on scores from another location so the list can be compliled.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Scores are up on the VFAA website


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Scores are up on the VFAA website


went to the results tab and couldn't find the link


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

http://www.vfaa.org/Tournaments.html

top of the page. It says 2008 when you open the sheet but I imagine that will be corrected today.

Congratulations Brad. Outstanding shooting.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> went to the results tab and couldn't find the link



got it


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Darrin is smokin! 119x 600, 25 inside was 2nd best score of the whole tournament. (Non Pro)
The BHFS boys posted some impressive scores.
Brad is a freak right now. 120x count 25 inside. Very nice.

So what are your set ups? It's nice to know what rigs are winning.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Vantage elite with cam and a half plus. 54lbs 29" draw. Easton full bores 31" with 250gr pro point pins


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Vantage elite with cam and a half plus. 54lbs 29" draw. Easton full bores 31" with 250gr pro point pins


How bout your rest?, Release?, Sight?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Trophy taker one hole tru ball brass hinge and axcel 3000


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Great shooting, Brad....Congrats!!


----------

